# Originality of Judo Techniques.



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2002)

To what extent did Jigaro Kano actually create _specific_ techniques in creating Judo? I would imagine that the non-arm-breaking hip and shoulder throws were known to jujitsu practitioners as well as the arm-breaking versions, for example. What techniques are attributed to him?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2002)

See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3249


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 20, 2002)

From my understanding he synthisized the techniques and modified them from jujutsu. he also added a few techniques form sumo and wrestling.  The problem is that very few ways of throwing some on are new. The new ones are just modifications of the old. For example, I was looking at plates of 15th century german wrestling and I recognized Uki goshi, Goshi Gurama, Tani otoshi and O goshi, to name a few.

Tony


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2002)

I've had a similar experience with some of the medieval wrestling material.

I wonder if he developed anything truly new for judo, as far as specific techniques are concerned?


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 21, 2002)

To my knowledge; Dr. Kano contributed the more scientific theory of his martial philosophy, (judo) by actually planning and diagramming precise foot angles, body positioning angles of execution for more effective (less lethal) and lethal (kodokan) chokes, strangles and joint locks, rise and fall throwing trajectories and the human body's impact properties! I assume this type of contribution would give rise to the more aero- dynamically high impact throws as well as highly effective restraining holds, choke-outs and strangles etc,.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## darkdragoon (Sep 9, 2002)

It was more modification and exclusion than really developing new techniques.    It's a bit hard to determine exactly when a technique was first used.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 12, 2002)

Kano was famed for his lightning fast left-handed uke-goshi... it was his fav techniques

To my knowledge, he didn't create new techniques, just different ways to teach them.


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 12, 2002)

Go to http://www.kiyojuteryu.org        and check out some other information on Kano. Click on Soke articles!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 14, 2002)

Dr. Kano's main contribution was to incorporate the principle of maximum efficiency and mutual welfare and benefit into his style. Maximum efficiency has the most bearing on this discussion. At the time he studied he various ryu, there were techniques that utilized maximum efficiency and others that did not. In his syllabus he excluded those techniques that did not meet this requirement. Judo's emphasis on kuzushi to throw, the use of atemi waza in striking, shimi waza and kansetsu waza in grappling all point to the most efficient use to defeat your opponent. 

                                                                Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------

